# Peugeot 207 heater blower



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

A bit of a long shot, but does anyone know where the heater blower is located. The Peugeot 207 blower is very noisy and I think it needs changing but I cant find it!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Dode said:


> A bit of a long shot, but does anyone know where the heater blower is located. The Peugeot 207 blower is very noisy and I think it needs changing but I cant find it!


Behind the glovebox I expect.

Some of them are right up at the **** of the dash so beware


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

As steve says, it'll be behind the glove box. 

They are usually a complete ****** to get at and replace though.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Once you get the glove box out it's fairly easy to get to the motor, it just twists off.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> Once you get the glove box out it's fairly easy to get to the motor, it just twists off.


Thanks for replies guys

Got the gb off but still cant see it. Where roughly is it?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Dode said:


> Thanks for replies guys
> 
> Got the gb off but still cant see it. Where roughly is it?


Post a pic :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

See attached exploded diagram. The blower motor is number 2. After removing the glove box, reach up and to the back of the heater assembly and you can grab it.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> See attached exploded diagram. The blower motor is number 2. After removing the glove box, reach up and to the back of the heater assembly and you can grab it.
> 
> View attachment 39612


Cheers, got it. It was behind some foam. Thanks for all your help. :thumb:


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

As usual very helpful and informed members on this site. After removing I found a small leaf in it, hence the noise. All sorted for the price of cuts and grazes. Thanks again all who gave advice. :thumb:


----------

